# #000 Buckshot



## Norm (Jan 8, 2011)

If anyone is interested I just purchased some #000 buckshot for reloading shotgun shells from Bullets and Brass, LLC in Gilroy, California at $4.25 per 100. These are 9mm/3/8 inch lead shot. They have smaller shot size as #00 buckshot and #0 size.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Norm,
00 buckshot is .33 caliber 130 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated
000 buckshot is .36 caliber 100 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated (best deal)
0000 buckshot is .38 caliber 
Buckshot is available up to .50 caliber.

You can get the different buckshots at the best price from: http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Buckshot/products/65/


----------



## Norm (Jan 8, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Norm,
> 00 buckshot is .33 caliber 130 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated
> 000 buckshot is .36 caliber 100 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated (best deal)
> 0000 buckshot is .38 caliber
> ...


----------



## Norm (Jan 8, 2011)

Norm said:


> Norm,
> 00 buckshot is .33 caliber 130 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated
> 000 buckshot is .36 caliber 100 balls per pound... also availbable in heavy nickel plated (best deal)
> 0000 buckshot is .38 caliber
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Norm (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Bill, always looking for a better deal on ammo.


----------

